

Need Talented Programmer - monad101

In need of a talented hacker to assist assembling a web enterprise for a business with a real world profit model. You will be needed to integrate existing open-source web technologies into a unique web-application.<p>Required:
Advanced coding skills to make different web-apps work together on one site
Creativity with an end-user UI<p>This post is for the hackers out there who want to get in at the ground level of a start-up. It is possible to introduce a new -better- product in a proven industry through a somewhat new use of the web. For more details, please email foreman@scavengerproject.com
======
thaumaturgy
I see some warning signs here.

The first two sentences could have just been, "We need a programmer to help
build a startup that we think will make money."

You don't mention any specific talents -- should the programmer by a Python
hacker, a Ruby hacker, a PHP monkey (don't hate me, I use PHP too), or...? Are
they working on an interface, or a backend?

You also didn't mention what industry this might be in, or whether the
programmer would get reimbursed with shares or a regular paycheck or really
cool gadgets.

There's nothing in your request that's exciting. There's no "draw". And
there's a little too much buzzwordspeak.

~~~
rit
The buzzwords were a big warning, but it was the total lack of technology
mention tacked with "Integrating different web applications" that makes the
little bells in my head go off. (They're usually on, driving me crazy - times
like this they shut off long enough to let me think clearly )

